# Anyone looking for a COOT ATV



## BigAl RIP

I found one today . Runs and has a homemade cab in the front . The guy wants $750 for it . Has a 12 horse motor .
 Here's is what they look like http://www.route6x6.com/info/coot/bro36.jpg


----------



## Deerlope

I would be more than a little corcerned useing that with no ROPS on it. Sure would want any of my kids riding in it.


----------



## Doc

Deerlope said:


> I would be more than a little corcerned useing that with no ROPS on it. Sure would want any of my kids riding in it.


They look wide and low to the ground, so maybe ROP is not needed.  Guess it depends on the terrain you are driving on.  For 750 though, it doesn't sound like you could go wrong.  Al you are always finding "good" deals.


----------



## Melensdad

Deerlope said:


> I would be more than a little corcerned useing that with no ROPS on it. Sure would want any of my kids riding in it.


I'm not sure that it would be possible for Coot to roll over unless it was really abused. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzMusjhOQno

 They are articulated in the middle.  The brochure photo doesn't show it, but the front part of the unit and the back part are separated by an oscillating swivel so that the front right tire can go up 12" onto a rock and the other 3 wheels will stay on the ground with the two rear wheels still flat on the ground.  The engine is also very low in the body.  The body is actually two separate cabs, one in the front for the driver/passenger #1 and then one in the back for the rear passengers.

You'd really have to try to flip one of these things by crossing an extreme side hill to get it to tip.


----------



## Av8r3400

The ones in the brochure are the 4-wheel ones.  Like a early UTV!  Sweet!

I drove one of these years ago, not any where nearly as refined as a modern UTV, but easily just as capable.  No suspension, so kinda like a 4wd go-cart.


----------



## cj7

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEeIleBa4ps

Here is one with a partial roll bar. I am sure a better design could be done to get more protection if needed or wanted.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here's one for sale ,just down the road from me . Asking price is $6500 . A little to high ,but the pictures give you a good idea what they look like .

http://www.cootworld.com/dc/dcboard.php?az=show_topic&forum=5&topic_id=1629&mesg_id=1629&page=


----------



## mbsieg

Here you go Al you would look good cruising the streets of Elk City!!!!


----------



## Oldcoot

BigAl said:


> I found one today . Runs and has a homemade cab in the front . The guy wants $750 for it . Has a 12 horse motor .
> Here's is what they look like http://www.route6x6.com/info/coot/bro36.jpg


 
Well I am new here and am looking for a 4 wheel steer Coot to rebuild/restore.  Could you help me with the one you speakof here?  Trying to find one that is reasonably priced is a challenge.

Regards

Oldcoot


----------



## Melensdad

Oldcoot said:


> Well I am new here and am looking for a 4 wheel steer Coot to rebuild/restore.  Could you help me with the one you speakof here?  Trying to find one that is reasonably priced is a challenge.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Oldcoot



Welcome to the forums.  We have lots of folks here who like to restore older equipment.  I've done tractors and a snowcat.  That makes me a rank amateur among some of the guys.  You'll find a lot of help and advice, but it may be hard to find what you are looking to restore.

http://www.gas-motors.com/69_Coot.html

Here is a COOT OWNERS CLUB, not sure how active it is => http://www.myspace.com/134588373


----------



## Oldcoot

Can you get me any contact info?  They could contact me too at.............shotakan@telus.net

Cheers!


----------



## BigAl RIP

long gone .......


----------



## explorambler

where can I find it and do you have a phone # for the seller
thanks,
Paul


----------



## explorambler

sorry I forgot to give you my email
sookeplumbing@gmail.com
thanks,
Paul


----------



## BigAl RIP

Long gone !


----------

